# Lighting over indoor "hot tub," low ceiling



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

and
(B)(1)(c)(2) ".....or a metallic body isolated from contact..."


that's a good one, i'm not for sure what they mean

it appears to me it means the trim is not connected to the hot or neutral. i don't know for sure though. they may not want it bonded to the reference ground either, but i wouldn't think so. i think it just means not connected to hot or neutral at the light.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd install those waterproof wraparounds (LED of course) protected by a class A GFCI. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second Kevin's suggestion.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Remember the "tap light" they used to sell on TV commercials? Maybe some of them. Or an oil lantern.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I didn't look at the light you're considering but IMO this is a good place to use any LED light that lets you put the driver off away from the water, so it's only 12V on the lights. To me that just drastically reduces the hazard. 

Is it better if the 0VDC side of that 12V circuit be grounded or ungrounded? I have my own opinion, but wonder what others think.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

splatz said:


> I didn't look at the light you're considering but IMO this is a good place to use any LED light that lets you put the driver off away from the water, so it's only 12V on the lights. To me that just drastically reduces the hazard.
> 
> Is it better if the 0VDC side of that 12V circuit be grounded or ungrounded? I have my own opinion, but wonder what others think.


I recall some of the original "shower lights" from the 70's and 80's were more or less that same idea. They had a semi-remote 12v power supply and the fixture used standard 1157 tail light bulbs! First one I ever ran into I thought was a one-of-a-kind, then I'd start noticing about 2-3 a year once I knew what they generally looked like.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> Is it better if the 0VDC side of that 12V circuit be grounded or ungrounded? I have my own opinion, but wonder what others think.



ungrounded, my opinion


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

OP

The Lithonia wafer light has a non metalic wiring harness 
from the metal junction box , where the driver is , to the 
actual 12 v light and lens cover.

It's also a 2-pin.

I would bet there is no ground on the lens trim ...doesn't need to
be cause it's not attached in any way to the 120 volt source.

I say go for it


----------

